

The Making of Hackers, Hustlers, and Makers - organicgrant
http://organicgrant.posterous.com/best-shark-fin

======
organicgrant
Modern parenting appears to be just placating children. Are the truly _great_
entrepreneurs created from hardship? Is it nature creating challenges vs.
nurture creating laziness?

~~~
starkfist
In my limited experience, the most successful people I know either had parents
who were 100% supportive of their endeavors or they were from homes with no
parents, or their parents totally did not give a shit about what they were
doing. The unsuccessful ones came from homes where the parents were around,
but were always telling them to do something else. Quit fooling around with
computers and become a radiologist, etc.

~~~
organicgrant
Agree 100%. Solid support or total neglect - opposite ends of the spectrum
seem to produce the best results.

Does anyone have a name for such a response curve? The Innate Outlier Effect?

